# Show images and enable links: for this message | always for this sender



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

When I see 
*"Show images and enable links: for this message | **always for this sender"*
The second option "always for this sender" is not remembered as I have to click it every time I get the same email. Can anyone help?


----------

